# Free Goods for solar projects from Amazon.com



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

This copy from my recent order clearly shows that I did not pay even one cent for the 15W Solar panel for my solar project (see below):










*Some useful recommendations, based on my experience:*
- open an Amazon.com credit card and get $30 Off: &#8220;A $30 Amazon.com Gift Card will instantly be loaded into your Amazon.com Account upon the approval of your credit card application.&#8221;
- open an Internet account for your new card for easy maintenance of your account;
- pay all your bills with this card. I prefer auto pays;
- pay all your purchases, services and so on with this card;
- pay your Amazon.com credit card balance IN FULL on time every month, to avoid paying interest charges and other fees;
- try to use your points with the FREE shipping option, available on many items.

How to open your *Amazon Rewards Visa Card * info and some products from Amazon.com for your solar projects posted here:
https://sites.google.com/site/goodsfromamazoncom/

Boris Romanov


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

How much do you get rewarded... %?
What do mean by:
- open an Internet account for your new card for easy maintenance of your account;?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I applied for their Visa Card last year, and got a $30 credit. Believe they do 1% back, and more on special items.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

haley1 said:


> How much do you get rewarded... %?
> What do mean by:
> - open an Internet account for your new card for easy maintenance of your account;?


Amazon.com /Visa Card *Rewards program* described in details here (Amazon Rewards Visa Card link):
https://sites.google.com/site/goodsfromamazoncom/

You have to register online (via Internet) your Credit card (username and password) *if you are 100% sure that your computer is well protected.* 
For many years I use the most trusted ZoneAlarm free package (see below):











After that you can:
- see your Credit card&#8217;s balance online;
- download your Credit card&#8217;s statements;
- pay your Credit card&#8217;s balance online. For example from your checking account.
- see your Reward points and so on;

To buy (or to get for free) products from Amazon.com you have to open a separate account on Amazon.com (username and password) if you would like to redeem your Credit card&#8217;s points.


Boris Romanov


----------

